# Think my Dalmation Molly may be prego?



## fishface76 (Mar 8, 2008)

She has gotten really fat in the last week or 2.

If she is, what precautions do I need to take. Never had a fish have puppies 

BTW, I have Angels, many different Tetras, and 3 other Mollys in there along with some bottom feeders.


Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2009)

i suggest you move her out to a separate tank if you wanna keep the fry. (not puppies) lol.  can you upload a pic? it would give us an idea as to how far along she is.


----------



## fishface76 (Mar 8, 2008)

I will try to do that after work(picture). I don't have another tank tho? How big do I need, and do I need a filter and all, or can I just keep swapping out water for tank water?

Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2009)

well if you dont have a separate tank, you could just drop in live or fake plants to provide shelter. tank decoratives with nooks and cranys are also good.


----------

